# Two PIzzas at once on the Akorn



## addertooth (Sep 28, 2014)

The Akorn has a two-rack system.  A 15 inch stone was on the lower rack and a 13 inch stone on the upper rack.

The lady of the house wanted pizza.  One bacon, pepperoni and sausage.  The other was split, Canadian Bacon with Pineapple, the other half Pepperoni with Canadian Bacon.













DSCF1291.JPG



__ addertooth
__ Sep 28, 2014


















DSCF1292.JPG



__ addertooth
__ Sep 28, 2014


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2014)

Do you deliver?


----------



## addertooth (Sep 28, 2014)

California is a bit outside of my delivery area.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2014)

dang :biggrin:


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 28, 2014)

Great looking pies


----------



## b-one (Sep 28, 2014)

Great looking pizza's! is the crust homemade?


----------



## addertooth (Sep 28, 2014)

yes, it is a basic recipe seen everywhere.  I recycle my cardboard rounds to make it easy to carry out to the grill.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 29, 2014)

Good looking pies.  At what temp were you running the Akorn?


----------



## addertooth (Dec 29, 2014)

As I recall, these pies were done at 450ish.  These pizzas were made back in September.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the comeback.


----------

